# Dyeing yarn. Inspiration to FO



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

This is a DK weight yarn I dyed for a client who loves Van Gogh. The pattern she chose is That Nice Stitch from Susan Ashcroft .

I have dyed a few skeins in fingering too for my lys.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Gorgeous job - colors are perfect!


----------



## YarnCreations (Feb 18, 2017)

Absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love the yarn colors! The mottling looks really good on this skein.
Also, I've been searching for a computer app that would generate colors from a photo. 
Are you aware of any apps about color theory?
Thanks,
???? Michelle


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Love the yarn colors! The mottling looks really good on this skein.
> Also, I've been searching for a computer app that would generate colors from a photo.
> Are you aware of any apps about color theory?
> Thanks,
> ???? Michelle


I personally have never used any but I'll see what I can come up with. Ravelry might be a good place to ask as well on the dye groups.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Just gorgeous colors. They worked up beautiful on her cowl. Total success!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful colors! :sm24:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

As usual your yarn is amazing and the colors are perfect for the picture. I love Van Gogh also. He was a amazing painter his blues are magnificent.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## shelly0312 (Feb 10, 2015)

the dying and the knitting are both beautiful interpertations of the colors in the picture!! lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Your work is always superb, Desiree.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

That is wonderful, Desiree!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Wow!! Really beautiful!! What sort of dye did you use?


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great replication of colors. Love your model photo.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The color combination is outstanding.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh how yummy.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

So beautiful!


----------



## Madassie (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love Van Gogh, love your dyeing and the knitted cowl is perfect!


----------



## Tutleymutley (Mar 13, 2017)

Beautiful interpretation.


----------

